# Word of the Week - Week 20, 2015



## SENC (May 10, 2015)

apricate - a verb meaning "to expose to sunlight" or, more literally, "to bask in the sun".

Now we can ask Paul what color our wood or wood pieces will turn when apricated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (May 10, 2015)

I need to apricate my sexy legs.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2015)

I got some really sweet-looking FBE from @justallan when I first joined here. My dumbass let it apricate and pretty much ruined it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 10, 2015)

you come up with some good ones Henry, seems like I should have run across that one, but never have I.... good stuff for scrabble, of which I'm an enthusiast... at my age I apricate as little as possible, lest I dry up and blow away....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

